# CO2 from Carbonated drinks?



## pasion (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi

I've been getting CO2 using water and yeast solution for some time but I wonder if someone tried putting the yeast in the carbonated drink itself to get the CO2? Since these drinks got quite a bit of CO2 dissolved in them and a lot of sugar too? So in theory we should get twice to amount of CO2 for almost no effort cause dissolving that sugar in water is really a pain and takes a lot of time and effort. I wonder how it will go...


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

i believe the yeast would be killed by the carbonated water...either way, any increase in the carbon output would be drastic at first and then quickly die off

an experiment to prove this to you...open a soda and let it sit for an hr...immediate "psht" when opened and then nothing an hr later


----------



## pasion (Aug 20, 2009)

killacross said:


> i believe the yeast would be killed by the carbonated water...either way, any increase in the carbon output would be drastic at first and then quickly die off
> 
> an experiment to prove this to you...open a soda and let it sit for an hr...immediate "psht" when opened and then nothing an hr later


Well that's the general idea but did you or anyone actually tried it and see? the dissolved CO2 in the drink will die eventually yes as it does it will take enough time for the fermentation to kick in and we'll have the CO2 start flowing... I will give it a go if only I could find some time..


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

honestly...i doubt it will work as well as you think...but keep us posted...learning something new never hurts


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

The carbonated part is not long term help, but the yeast will feed on the sugar in these drinks. Make sure it is the sugar version, not diet soda. By setting it up with a fresh bottle of soda you will benefit right away from the CO2 in the drink while you are waiting for the yeast to kick in.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I think you're wasting money on soda with this experiment.


----------



## Sketch (Jan 18, 2011)

if it lasts longer it'll be worth it.


----------

